
Steve Ballmer Buys into Twitter - ebildsten
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/16/steve-ballmer-buys-into-twitter/
======
d_welsman
It's a great time to tap into such a massive user base at a huge discount...
should Google come knocking, Steve will be dancing.

